# Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung ohne Stillstand.... (Sinamics S120 CU320)



## Housse B @ HAGE (20 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr!!

Hätte da mal ne Frage zur Sinamics....
(ist eine S120 CU320 V2.5)

Weiß irgendwer wie es möglich ist eine Geschwindigkeitsänderung ohne Stop zu übernehmen?? Jedoch soll es möglich sein genau auf eine variable Position hin zu bremsen. 

Ist eine NC-Fräsanlage zur Schweißvorbereitung. Da sollte es nicht passieren dass der abgenommene Span reißt bzw. die Messer an der Oberfläche entlangkratzen da das auf die Standzeit der Messer geht.

Schon mal Danke für eure geistigen Bemühungen....

Euer Housse B


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Oktober 2008)

Normalerweise kannst du doch eine Fahrbewegung mit der nächsten abbrechen, das bedeutet neue Fahrbewegung mit neuer Geschwindigkeit fertig. Wenn du nicht die Rampen auf maximal stellst, gibt es keinen Ruck, sondern weiche übergänge....


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

Mit welcher Funktion bzw Baustein fährst du denn die Anlage ?

FB283 oder T-CPU ?

bei der T-Cpu gabs ein bit im DB das eine Änderung zulässt ohne den Auftrag neu zu starten.


----------



## Housse B @ HAGE (24 Oktober 2008)

*welches Bit ist das??*

Hallo!!!!

is eine 317T. Ich hab das Problem, dass er die neue Position sofort übernimmt, jedoch die geschwindigkeit übernimmt er nicht ohne dass ich das positionieren stoppe....

werd am montag mal was mit dem ext. Messeingang probieren....

lg


----------



## Watchdog (24 Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mit der T-CPU arbeitest ist es wie Lazarus schreibt, neuer Anstoß der Funktion (z.B Move_Absolut) ist ablösen der alten Funktion und fliegende Übernahme der neuen Parameter, d.h. auch neuer Geschwindigkeit - fertig.
Habe ich schon X-mal gemacht, wo ist da das Problem?

Wenn bei dir wirklich nur die neue Position übernommen wird, machst du entweder programmtechnisch oder parameterseitig etwas falsch.

Es sei denn du verwendest Mode 1 oder 2 an den Positionierbausteinen (anderes Ablöseverhalten).
Ein Bit zum Umschalten gibt es in den TO_DBs nicht, die können nur gelesen werden!!!

Gruß
Watchdog


----------



## Lazarus™ (25 Oktober 2008)

Also nochmal....
Check mal deine Rampeneinstellung....
Weil bei der Technologie muss man garnix denken...   
... Fahrauftrag (Beinhaltet automatisch den abbruch des vorherigen Auftrags) mit den gewünschten Parametern und fertig...   Nix Ruckeln....
Prüfe mal die einstellungen der Rampen (In der CU !), bzw. bei deinem FB aufrufen....
Es gibt absolut kein ruckeln, wenn DEINE Software stimmt....
S7-Technologie ist für diese Aufgaben einfach spitzenmässig, ich muss das leider so sagen, und ich bekomme keine Prämien...
Wenn der Antrieb nicht läuft, dann ist meistens das Problem vor dem Lappi *ROFL*


----------



## Housse B @ HAGE (11 November 2008)

*Geht ja......*

Hallo!!

Ging einwandfrei mit einfachem überschreiben der Parameter....

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber bei der Analge meines Kollegen (er verwendet den gleichen von uns vorbereiteten Positionierbaustein, da sind alle Gleichlauf und Kurvenscheibenoptionen drin) funktionierts nicht.
da übernimmt er nur die neue Position. Er brauchts allerdings auch nicht...

Thx. an euch alle.....

lg

HousseB


----------

